# New pics of the colt - "Chief"



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well here are a few new pics that I took this past weekend of "Chief". He is 6 weeks old now and getting so big!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH he is beautiful!

Moon was born in December right? She is growing so nicely


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's so beautiful Allison! :drool: Is there any way we can see some more piccies of his absolutely gorgeous momma? :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, he is certainly growing!! And I do think he will be a very handsome horse...my goodness He is NOW!! And Moon is growing to be a beauty too....hard to believe the trouble she had when she was born...goes to show what a kind heart can do! :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You certainly live in a spotted world. Ilove Moon. And the outlook to that beautiful lake.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! 

Moon was born 21 January. She was the one that had a twin brother that was going as a bottle baby and momma did not even clean off and she wouldn't let her nurse. Mom and both kids stayed in the house for about 1 1/2 weeks because of the HUGE snow storm when they were born - thank goodness it was veterns day and I was home when she was born or I would have lost her for sure as she was barely alive when I found her.

Moon is growing great and I am so happy with her. Her ear tips are just now starting to straighten out. They were bent at the tips for the longest time and do have a little scar tissue. I didn't think about it till just now, but I bet it was frostbite from birth and momma not cleaning her and drying her off.

Chief is a nice looking man if he would quit finding any dirt in the area and rolling in it! LOL! He is a bit of a head strong booger though. As much as I love him, I am glad that he is sold to a wonderful family. I just LOVE the picture of him with the lake in the background. I didn't mean to do that but when I unloaded the pic - I love it! I will take some more of mom and post them. We are supposed to have rain for the next week so as soon as there is nice weather I will take them!

I do seem to like my spots - and blue eyes - LOL!


----------

